# Acadiana F/T Location



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Are all stakes going to in lebeau or will they be split between washington?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd like to know also, if anybody has any idea.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I don't know for sure but, if they do it the same way they did their last trail, some of it will be at the Lebeau Trial Grounds and some of it will be in Washington.

Look at their premium for next year on RTFentry.com and give thier FTS a hollar, he should know.

Anyone know how many dogs are entered in the Open and Am?


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

open 32, am 22, q 14, d 11 as per EE
may possibly be more since this is not an EE event.
BBQ pit is ready to roll FRANCO


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I heard that there were about 45 dogs in the open. As of 3:30 p.m. yesterday, they had only run around 20 of the dogs. Looks like it will go well into Sat. a.m. I have not heard anythng today.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Qual results - 19 starters

1st - Rita Jones - Dora
2nd - Lee Jolley - Padnat
3rd - Charles Cottrell - Wendy 
4th - Rick Mock - Nettie
No Jams

Derby scrapped the 3rd series and will resume Sunday morning.


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations, Charles!!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gwen Jones said:


> I heard that there were about 45 dogs in the open. As of 3:30 p.m. yesterday, they had only run around 20 of the dogs. Looks like it will go well into Sat. a.m. I have not heard anythng today.


45 Dog Open. 38 ran on Friday(20-25 minutes per dog) and they did partial callbacks Friday evening calling back 13. Saturday morning they ran 8 of those 13 dogs on the land blind, then they went back to the land marks and ran the last 7. Saturday afternoon they ran a triple water blind calling back 8 dogs to the water marks.

If a flier is shot and the bird hits the ground before the sound of the shot reaches the dog and handler, how far away is the flier?

Big Congrats to Rita Jones and her female Dora on winning the Q!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Sounds like pretty extreme testing.


----------



## Waterwolves (Oct 7, 2007)

18 back to the AM water blind. 

scratched 3rd series of derby sat.p.m. don't know how far they got after new setup. 

Q had a 350-400 yd semi-retired middle bird & right hand retired where the thrower walked out about 15-20 ft. from station to throw


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

To answer your question Frank.
Flyer 436.5 yds +or_ 10 yds looking into sun 
Land blind 325 + or - 5 yds and 16 steps to the left of the hay bale.
hope this helps


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Any news on the open?

Bill


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Open


1st Chylo w/ Kevin Savio's pup
2ndWendell Williams and Bodago
3rd??
4th Charlie Moody Raven
Jams
John Mathis Magic


Amateur

1st Wendell Williams/Bodago
2nd ??
3rd ??
4th Teena Ritter
Jams
Steve Ritter/Miah
David Maronge/??

That's all I know.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrat Charlie and Gwen Jones on the 4rth


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Congratulations Chylo and Leah Schifferns, Howl'n Duck Retrievers. Chylo is 28 years old and a fantastic, hard working individual. And Leah stands out in the field throwing birds for him all day long. This duo will no doubt be a very competitive force in the future. Great people with patience and persistence, and it is now paying off. Good for them, I couldn't be happier for them. Mike


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Charles and Weny on your 3rd place in the Qualifying!

FOM


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Big congratulations to Chylo and Howl'n Ducks Black Cadillac!
Cady was Chylo's own personal dog which he broke out and then sold to Kevin as a young all age dog. She is out of Creek Robbers first litter.
I am so proud of you Chylo!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm dittoing all the congratulations Chylo gets. He's one good and hard working kid. This is just a beginning to what he'll eventually do.

Kevin you chose two good ones.

*Good Goin' Chylo!!!*


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

suprdogs said:


> Big congratulations to Chylo and Howl'n Ducks Black Cadillac!
> Cady was Chylo's own personal dog which he broke out and then sold to Kevin as a young all age dog. She is out of Creek Robbers first litter.
> I am so proud of you Chylo!



No way!! This is great news! Chylo knew Caddy had it, but it's so sweet that he was the one handling her!! NICE dog & as folks have said-Chylo works hard & Leah is right there working along w/ him. I am so excited for them!! CONGRATULATIONS!!

M


----------



## Waterwolves (Oct 7, 2007)

AM - 41 Starters
1 Wendall Williams - AFC Bayou Bay Bodago
2 Pat Kenny - AFC Van Gogh IV
3 Erik Gauthorpe - Days End Maple Creek Sugar
4 Teena Ritter - Razzle Dazzle Haile
RJ Steve Ritter - Bayou Teche Miah
3-4 Jams


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Awesome news for both Chylo and Kevin! No doubt that Chylo is one hard working young man who exemplifies all that is good. He will do well because his heart is in the right place.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anyone know the derby results?


----------



## Kenmc (Apr 11, 2005)

Charles C. said:


> Does anyone know the derby results?


Does anyone know where I can find the results of this Derby?


----------

